# Shot my new 226 yesterday



## oldracer (Sep 2, 2007)

I bought a new Sig 226 with dual barrels and tried it out yesterday. I was amazed at how easy it was to do accurate groups at 10, 20 and 30 yards. My wife also tried it and thought it was a bit heavier than her S&W detective special (well yeah). I need to try some of the 357 rounds, probably next time.


----------

